

Invest in kano - geoffweg
https://medium.com/by-quire/help-build-kano-c065fdc64d97

======
achompas
Was very impressed with a Kano demo a while back, so this seems like a great
move for them.

------
startupery
Such a cool company. Love that they are raising from their community. Great
post, too.

